

Steal this idea: G+ public hangouts - sdrinf

So, Google Hangouts are actually fun. They can also be made public. A rather interesting application of plus might be doing some conscious people-surfing, by talking to named strangers who make themselves thusly available.<p>There doesn't seem to be a way, however, to list all of the public hangouts currently open on the whole network. Relatively easy to fix (with some minor reverse-engineering). Gladly volunteer as a beta tester :)
======
shii
So with:public in GWave, or the default threading in Friendfeed redux?

~~~
sdrinf
Exactly.

